# Recipes du monde avec Shero



## Shero (Oct 1, 2021)

Yes, I love food that is true, so I share some of the recipes that make my mouth water.







manger et être joyeux


----------



## Shero (Oct 1, 2021)

What is nicer than a good home made sandwich!






Bon appetit!


----------



## Shero (Oct 2, 2021)

Now how about a nice salade. Of course a simple green salad is quick and compliments a meal, but if you wish a little more special and have the time, the Caesar salad is one of my favourites. I like Gordon’s version, so here it is :






Okay, okay, now you’re thinking what to drink with that tasty salade.
The dressing for the salad is very creamy and it has salty anchovies, grilled chicken etc. so you need something to balance and to compliment it. 

May I suggest a full-bodied white wine, or, light-bodied red chardonnay, pinot noir, sauvignon blanc, pinot grigio or a glass or two of even champagne!! If you do not drink, a good sparkling water like San Pellegrino or Perrier with a slice of lemon would be my choice!


----------



## Shero (Oct 2, 2021)

Am I forgetting something? Ooops, yes, I nearly did, and the most important part of the meal, le dessert !! 

Desserts can be complicated or simple but if you are like me, and you prefer simple, here are some quick and easy creations.




 
To finish off,some may like coffee after the meal, others do not because it may prevent sleep. Me? I have no trouble sleeping, even the logs are jealous of me !!

It is true I do not have coffee every time, but, when I do, it is the Irish coffee and no one makes a better Irish coffee than my French husband. Here is a very simple way how it is done!





Jusqu'à demain ( see you tomorrow and have a good day).


----------



## Shero (Oct 9, 2021)

It's almost lunchtime here and I am making a Waldorf salade, and who makes the best Wadorf? Waldorf Hotel of course! So I copy their recipe, here it is:






A glass of Chardonnay with that is perfect, but today it is warm so I am going to have a tall cool glass of Barossa Cider.

Enjoy 


.


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

Last night I cooked mushroom fricassee to go with my husbands grilled steak. Just had the leftovers for brunch, yum!


----------



## Shero (Oct 20, 2021)

One of my favourite breakfast/brunch or anytime dishes 






Real french toast made with brioche or challah (Jewish) .bread


.


----------



## Shero (Oct 21, 2021)

Recipe for Green Beans Almondine


----------



## Shero (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing all these wonderful videos with the scrumptious meals! Just watching them makes me hungry!


----------



## Shero (Oct 27, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks for sharing all these wonderful videos with the scrumptious meals! Just watching them makes me hungry!


You are very welcome palides


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2021)

I really enjoy these @Shero. Especially the sandwiches and the mushrooms. A big thank you!


----------



## Shero (Nov 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I really enjoy these @Shero. Especially the sandwiches and the mushrooms. A big thank you!


How sweet of you to say RadishRose. Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## Shero (Nov 3, 2021)

Made this for dinner this evening, so yummy!!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 3, 2021)

@Shero, that zucchini parm looks really yummy, gonna have to try that.  thx for posting...


----------



## Shero (Nov 3, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> @Shero, that zucchini parm looks really yummy, gonna have to try that.  thx for posting...


Good! and make a lot because it is great next day for lunch


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 3, 2021)

Shero said:


> Good! and make a lot because it is great next day for lunch



or, better yet, double up and freeze it, and you have an easy meal for later...


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

As a poor archaeology student in Egypt a long time ago, I fell in love with this dish and have loved it ever since. It is easy to make, cheap and so tasty. Serve with warm pita and it is happiness in a bowl!






Altamatue ! Off to have some now, yum!


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

One of my favorites, and for dinner tonight!


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

Recipe for hummus:


----------



## Jules (Nov 29, 2021)

Once you mentioned you were making Moroccan Rice for dinner.  Could you post that recipe, please.


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi Jules, this is exactly the same as Moroccan Rice. I call it Moroccan beause I cook mine in a tagine. I hope you try this because it is delish !!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks, Shero.  That does look delicious.  I’ll save it for a company dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2021)

I like this thread but I'm still trying to find out what du monde avec means...lol  Please tell me I even googled it and didn't get an answer really.


----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I like this thread but I'm still trying to find out what du monde avec means...lol  Please tell me I even googled it and didn't get an answer really.


.
Hi Ruthanne: 
du Monde means “of the world” - avec means “with”.
So together in English it is : Recipes of the world with Shero 
.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> Hi Ruthanne:
> du Monde means “of the world” - avec means “with”.
> So together in English it is : Recipes of the world with Shero
> .


Thanks!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> As a poor archaeology student in Egypt a long time ago, I fell in love with this dish and have loved it ever since. It is easy to make, cheap and so tasty. Serve with warm pita and it is happiness in a bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shero, we had a marvelous trip to Egypt in the late nineties and also fell in love with baba...
were  introduced to it on a Nile river cruise.  Love it!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Shero, we had a marvelous trip to Egypt in the late nineties and also fell in love with baba...
> were  introduced to it on a Nile river cruise.  Love it!  Thanks for posting.


You are very welcome Liberty . I feel like some, so guess what I am making at the weekend. I found a fresh market near where I live, so I'll get some nice aubergines on Friday!


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Jan 24, 2022)

The moment you arrive at Mykonos in the Greek Islands, the smell of cooking fish is all around you. On this island they serve (in my opinion) the best Psari Plaki, which is a favorite in my family. Just got some fresh cod and, tonight, guess what we are having for dinner!





.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 24, 2022)

Shero said:


> The moment you arrive at Mykonos in the Greek Islands, the smell of cooking fish is all around you. On this island they serve (in my opinion) the best Psari Plaki, which is a favorite in my family. Just got some fresh cod and, tonight, guess what we are having for dinner!


Pizza?


----------

